# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Georgia Taylor 'more known' for Corrie

## Perdita

Casualty star Georgia Taylor has said that she finds it surprising that people recognise her more for her days on Coronation Street than for her work on the medical drama.

The actress currently plays Dr Ruth Winters but used to have the role of Toyah Battersby on the ITV soap.

She told Radio Times: "I left Coronation Street seven-and-a-half years ago, but I still get recognised more for it than for Casualty - even in Bristol where everyone watches Casualty. It's flattering but mind-boggling, because physically I'm really different now. In Corrie I was 17 playing a 14-year-old and was 22 when I left."

Describing her time on Coronation Street, Taylor added: "I spent some formative years on the Street playing Toyah Battersby and have a great affection for it."

----------


## Chris_2k11

I wouldn't mind seeing Toyah back one day, doubt it'll happen though.

----------

tammyy2j (06-12-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Georgia Taylor has said she could reinvent her character Toyah Battersby if she returned to the soap.
The Casualty star started playing Leanne Battersby's half-sister Toyah when she was a teenager and stayed for six years. She is still often mentioned by Leanne in the soap, but Georgia has been busy playing Dr Ruth Winters in the BBC hospital drama.
Georgia said of returning to Corrie: "I suppose because it's been so long you could kind of reinvent that character if you want.
"She's meant to have been in London for the last eight years, so you could paint in a back story of anything happening in those eight years. In a way you'd have to re-invent her because I felt most of my time on that show was playing a teenager. I'm 31 now - so automatically that changes things anyway!
"I'd never say never because I do really love the show."
The actress can still remember her first day on the Street.
She revealed: "I just remember I had scenes with Jane Danson, who obviously is back in it. She plays Leanne. I just remember we were in the first scene of the day and the last scene of the day, and in the middle of that we had about nine hours off.
"Normally when you get settled into a show with nine hours off you go: 'Is it all right if we nip out to the shops and have a bit of lunch?' But because it was our first day we sat in the green room for nine hours! We were just so happy to be there. It was so exciting."
Georgia's final two-part Casualty kicks off tonight (December 2) before she leaves the show on December 10.

----------


## xcarlyx

I can't really remember her from Corrie, but I think she looks prettier in Casualty.

----------


## Katy

she was great in corrie! i loved when her and leanne first arrived! they looked great.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I wouldn't mind seeing Toyah back one day, doubt it'll happen though.


Me either

----------


## Perdita

well, with her finishing Casualty, she is looking for work ;o)

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Georgia Taylor has revealed that she wouldn't rule out a return to the soap.

The actress played Toyah Battersby between 1997 and 2003 before leaving the ITV show to pursue new projects.

Late last year, tabloid reports suggested that Toyah would be making a comeback, but this was quickly denied by bosses and Taylor was then confirmed to be joining ITV's Law & Order: UK.

Speaking to The Sun about whether she'd reprise her soap role, Taylor commented: "I haven't even been asked. At the time of that story I'd just signed for Law & Order: UK and was booked up for months. 

"Jane [Danson] always says, 'Do you think you would, sis?' and I'm like, 'I don't know'. 

"If you go back, I think you've got to commit to it. I wouldn't go for just a month because I think to flit back as someone who floats in and out, that almost undoes the work I did there and have done since. 

"I would want to do a good six months with a purpose of going back with a story-driven reason, not just me not being able to pay my mortgage.

"A creative decision rather than any other decision. I have no idea what Toyah would be up to now, but they would have to come up with something interesting and believable.

"She's been in London for ten years, for the whole of her twenties, so she could be an earth mother into her crystals. She could be into clubbing. The mind boggles - I don't know."

Law & Order: UK returns on Sunday, July 14 at 9pm on ITV.

----------


## lizann

be great to have her back as toyah now get spider back too

----------


## Perdita

Rumours are going about that Georgia Taylor will return to her role as Toyah Battersby later this year... This came about after Jane Dawson who plays Leanne Battersby wanted a family reunion! We will wait until Coronation Street confirm this!!!

_I would love to see her back _

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2015), hward (09-06-2015), lizann (08-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

hope this rumour turns out to be true

----------

Dazzle (09-06-2015), maidmarian (08-06-2015), Perdita (08-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> hope this rumour turns out to be true


Yes - for Toyah.
Hope no spider -its an apt name tho
very creepy- crawly!!

----------

Dazzle (09-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------

